# Custom Targets



## VBTravisD (May 26, 2010)

Hey fellas... Me and a buddy just bought a Torchmate (cnc plasma table)... We can design stuff in autocad and our table can cut it out. I had an idea to cut custom shooting targets. Right now we are going to have a piece of flat plate with a small piece of tube welded to the back and it sits on a stand that can be stomped into the ground. Shoot the target, the target will spin... you get the idea. We can do pretty much any design you can think of. Think this is something anyone would be interested in? Or have any good ideas on the design? If so... let me know what ya think.

Thanks fellas.
Travis


----------



## Pruitt1222 (May 26, 2010)

Yep, I have built all kinds of these things. You can build them almost any shape you want, Just make sure you cant them forward a few degrees. Also you need some good plate, Most plate wont last long or will be to heavy. 3/8 T1 has giving me my best results. For pistol shoting I prefer to cut a 4inch circle with a small square edge on the bottom, Kind of looks like a lite bulb but flat on the bottom. I then weld a 1 1/2 inch washer to that and they work awesome but don't self reset. And rifle I have built big spinners that dont work to well but they do work, I modeled them off the .22 spiners you can buy at wakmart just scaled it up a lot. I ran one of these babys for a few years, I would cut all kind of stuff for meself on lunch.


----------



## VBTravisD (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! Yeah, me and a buddy bought a 4'x8' torchmate... pretty stoked about it. Made a few custom campfire rings with peoples names and different pictures in them. I will post up after I get a few targets cut.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 26, 2010)

sweet man

how much is that type of stuff running a feller?


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2010)

Travis,
Post up some pictures of stuff you guys are making.


----------



## VBTravisD (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry, been gone for the holiday...

Mike I will figure out what it costs in materials and time... and look at the going price for something like this... and cut that back for my tin boat buddies! :mrgreen: 

Jim will do...


----------



## perchin (Jun 1, 2010)

sweet man.... we've made many of them things. ours though are not so nice, just spoons hanging from hog clips on a piece of pipe... only work for a lil while... :LOL2:


----------

